# Bent Brass handle



## timber (27 Sep 2016)

I have a couple of tennis net posts one has a winding handle that is very bent, does brass straighten with oxy/propane.
Don't want to mess it up completely
Timber


----------



## NazNomad (27 Sep 2016)

I would think you'd need to anneal it to be able to straighten it without cracking.

http://steamshed.com/annealing%20process.html


----------



## timber (28 Sep 2016)

Many thanks Naz. For the site----------interesting 
I have always done the that way with copper washers/gaskets
Cheers
Timber


----------

